# MBTI Types and Beauty



## Bobagsp (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello, people of Personality Cafe.

I was just outside cutting up fallen tree branches with my trusty Bowie knife when I started thinking how much I liked it and other shiny/ beautiful things. That lead me to wonder whether or not the appreciation for beauty has anything to do with MBTI type.

So I come here to ask you, what is your type, and how do you feel about beauty? 

As an INFJ enneagram 9w1, I really like beautiful things; therefore, I like for my things to be beautiful and perfect, and I try to be "beautiful and perfect" in the way that I dress.

I'd appreciate your opinions on the subject =


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ESFJ 2w1 and I like beautiful things a lot, I find a lot of beauty in modern art especially.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I'm an ENTJ and I see beauty as chemical reactions of the mind. So, I like beauty and all that jazz, but know it's how my mind reacts to the real world. Like if I see a woman who I find attractive, to nature and animals.


----------



## TakeAnUmbrella (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm an INFP and inclined to think I'm a 6w7 on the enneagram, but not certain. 

I am a designer and also write press releases and the like. I'm very easily distracted by shiny things! 

I love nice clothes, but have put on four pounds recently - freak out - and feel unconfident in my nice dresses. :sad: Nevertheless, I'm sure it's not permanent.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I'm an INTP and I'm picky about beauty. Beauty could be found inside, deeper than you can ever see. But beauty could also be very visible and just soothing.

I'm a sucker for beautiful scenery.


----------



## crinkledpaper (May 16, 2014)

I'm an INTJ and I find many types of animal beautiful as well as nature and natural scenery. I love underwater wrecks as well. They're so eerily beautiful and make me feel a way I have never felt about anything ever. They take my breath away whilst also creeping me out. I find small aspects of cultures beautiful too. Nothing big, just little things like specific crafts, jewelry, weddings etc. It's nice to see how things are done differently to your own culture. There are many beautiful things, I have to feel a certain way to see them though.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm an INFJ who finds beauty in many things, mostly nature and the sky.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISTP - if something is well taken care of, or well designed, it's good enough for me. I don't like negligence and clutter... I think those alone are the antitheses of beauty.


----------



## krimzon (Apr 6, 2013)

i noticed that I pay particular attentionto shiny blown up watches in magazines and enjoy reading about how a hollywood actor relies on it to be on time in his successful and busy life

i find certain gigantic office buildings that I pass by on my drive to work beautiful.


----------



## Alex Chan (Jun 17, 2014)

INTP
I don't find a lot of things beautiful, I don't ever remember looking at myself or another girl or a thing and thinking "wow, that's beautiful."

Whenever my mom asks if something is beautiful, I say "mom, I really don't care about beauty, so don't ask me".
hm, those ESFJ's are good with beauty though ^.^


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm an ENFJ, 2w1, and I find beauty in many things, really I think if you look for it there's beauty everywhere and in everyone 

That being said, I do like to keep myself well-dressed, and like to present myself in that fashion. I like animals that are beautiful, nature, artwork, music, and of course beautiful people (though I do mean inside and out)


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm an ENFP who believes that everybody has a right to be beautiful. On a personal level, I enjoy looking my very best, and I take pride in little fashion-based things, such as nail polish and hair flowers. To me, they mean I am free of the hospital and alive.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, and I view beauty as more of an unconscious expression of the human mind to find meaning in the things of life. Call it unusual for my type if you will.

That said, it's a very precious thing.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Bobagsp said:


> I really like beautiful things; therefore, I like for my things to be beautiful and perfect, and I try to be "beautiful and perfect" in the way that I dress.


me too. beauty is very important to me, it cultivates a positive feeling, and positive feelings lead to being more motivated, more creative, more productive, more optimistic, more kindly towards others, less self-centered, and just generally all around feeling and thinking and acting better. I need my surroundings to be beautiful otherwise I become more pessimistic and depressed and unmotivated and easily defeated and resentful and avoidant of the outside world. I feel like things shouldn't just be functional, they should be beautiful as well. 

I'm always homing in on whatever little bits of beauty I can find, and trying to tune out anything that isn't pretty. This often results in my noticing little details like a tiny bit of clover growing up between the cracks in the pavement, or the golden glow of the sunlight making the wood of a new fence look especially rich and shiney. Sometimes even subject matter that wouldn't be considered pretty can be made beautiful by the affect of light on it, or when you sort of 'zoom in' on a tiny portion and just see the color or texture or lines of shape. 

I've posted this picture here before, but, this is an example of the world through my beauty-zoom-in-filter (...and for some reason it is only showing up quite small, oh well)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm an enfp . I like beauty, as in if the object brings back a memory about someone or something to me . I also enjoy pastel color dresses and l love looking at porcelain figurings and vintage furniture. I love camping and the redwoods - and I suppose I find surrealistic art and impressionistic art quite beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm an ESTP and I love beauty. I search for it in my every day life. On good days, I find it easily but on bad days, it can be difficult to find. I try my best to look beautiful, but I mostly just make it to pretty. Beauty can be found in surprising places.


----------



## SomethingHawt (Jul 11, 2012)

I am an ENFP and i find beauty in both universe and nature <3


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

I am INTJ and I don't often actively look for beauty, but if I look around I find it in many places: shapes of tree branches, bright orange color of setting sun, dense fog in the autumn morning. For me beauty is more natural, human intervention can ruin it. The essence of previously beautiful things is replaced with someone's "artistic view" which is often boring and soulless.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

INFJ- I think all MBTI types would appreciate beauty, just different kinds & in different ways. For me, beauty is anything that makes me feel positive emotion. I appreciate the unusual, the out of place, the under appreciated, the genuine, the unexplainable, and the unknowable. I am unfailingly moved by acts of love, kindness, sacrifice, honor, and true faith.


----------



## Bobagsp (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your input; I didn't expect so many people to respond! 

Now comes part two of my question: How important is outward beauty of a person to you when looking for a llifelong partner?

I hate to sound shallow, but outward beauty is pretty important to me when looking for a wife. Beauty isn't the top priority, and I don't expect perfection, but I think it's important to find your spouse attractive.


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

It's important, but it's not the top priority. How I look at it is that I need to be attracted to the person and if I'm not, it's kind of a problem. It's not shallow at all, so long as you are realistic about your expectations of physical appearance with another. 

I don't need the person to look like a 10, what it will be is their personality/appearance/attraction with me that makes them one to me. I've dated people that technically speaking did not have as high of facial symmetry as myself, however they were within range, and took care of themselves physically. You're not wrong in wanting an attractive partner, especially if you're not perfection-oriented.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

My husband is attractive. I need to find him to be attractive given I wake up to his face every day for the rest of my life. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I find beauty in the natural human body and in nature in all its forms. When there's a storm in the sea, even though it's scary it's still beautiful because it's something so much stronger and powerful than all of us but it's just the earth doing it's thing. I also find the male body to be especially beautiful. Mhmm.


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

ENTJ: I'm beautiful. Omnomnom at the mirror.

Spa Singapore? Shameless advertising much. ;D


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

INFJ 3w4 here.
I realized growing up that I really loved the beauty of women. I am myself a woman and heterosexual: me admiring a woman's face and body is not about sexual attraction at all, it's about some kind of aesthetic harmony I would say, like watching a piece of art.
I don't really think there is a special type I prefer, I like Monica Belluci as much as Charlotte Rampling (she was stunning in Visconti's _La caduta degli dei_). Some women just have something beautifully amazing about their appearence sometimes, it makes me just want to stare at them and observe them like I would do with a painting I find captivating. I've noticed however that I really love when someone has a deep and sensitive look in their eyes.

I do this too sometimes when I see a man with delicate features, but then it's also about finding him attractive.

I also love Art Nouveau, it's my favorite kind of art, Mucha's work is so wonderful...


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

There are times when I'll look at all the people of all shape and sizes and think about how beautiful they all are not only as a collective but individually as well. The beauty of nature can feel overwhelmingly spiritual when I stop and let it wash over me.

I realized at one point that aesthetics was important for my mood back when I was living in an industrial area with cookie cutter homes next to egg-crate apartment buildings. It was soul wrenching.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

It has been said that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm an ESFP and beauty is huge to me (no surprise there). I put a lot of effort into maintaining my personal appearance, and I have an affinity for all kinds of beautiful things. I will say I've never considered a knife to be beautiful before, but I can see how it could be! Most of the things if consider beautiful are either feminine in nature or related to the natural world.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Beauty is very iimportant to me but not always in a conventional way. I see hidden beauty and humor wherever I look. But things and people that are stunning from a purely aesthetic standpoint, will also take my breath away. I'm good at ignoring ugliness, though. Too good. Too adaptable. I'm sure it affects me subconsciously.

I don't make a ton of effort to be attractive, in fact I probably invest less than most, but I hold myself to a certain standard... out of insecurity. I was picked on constantly for my appearance while growing up and now I look very different, but my self-perception is pretty distorted. As a teenager I was briefly obsessed with how I looked because I went through radical changes in my appearance and saw how differently I was treated. I never want to go back to a place where it matters so much. I'm more inclined to challenge how we see beauty instead of expecting people to look a certain way...

...that doesn't mean I don't love beauty, I just look for it in unconventional places.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Inxj (possibly)

In nature: The greater a distance I feel between the self and nature, the more beautiful I think it becomes. Very large open spaces, scenes when being on top of mountains, especially at night. anything where you look and really feel like there is no end to the world and you're just this bare thing lucky enough to be a part of it. 

In people: Their movements. So I'm obviously a big sucker for folk who can dance, martial arts, play instruments, even just in general, on how they walk... anything that results in moving the self in some sort of fluid, ascetically pleasing or creative way. Folk who can express the self through movement. 

In personality: boiling cores (not passive, intense in thoughts, opinions, etc) the more "beautiful" I think they become as a person. When it's really really clear that you're speaking with a very distinct sort of individual . 

Yup.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP (5-9-2)

Aesthetically pleasing people. And realistic art. I don't like modern art. Too chaotic.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Beauty is a loaded word for me, and is essential in my life. I think it can be found anywhere....movement, the human body, music, nature, animals, the psyche, how one chooses to live their life. Anything could be aesthetically pleasing in my eyes. Living is beautiful. Nature, people, 'the struggle' lol, everything. I find beauty in ugly things, the harsher aspects of life. 
I like the beauty in fashion quite a bit, but not in the sense of textures, colors, how they blend together necessarily, but more in the intellectual sense of how certain designers overturn the classic way of doing things and expose the side you don't want to see, or that most people aren't willing to accept. Bending and destroying traditions in general and turning it into something unexpected, conceptual, symbolic, etc is beautiful, in a sense, and I love that.
Of course I find scenery, art, and other things beautiful as well.
I don't want to see conventionality in beauty as much, although I can certainly appreciate such things. I don't want to see perfection. I want to see some originality, to shake things up a bit.
As for physical appearances, I like to look my best on my own standards.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I don't dislike beauty, but it's not something I pay much attention to. If something is beautiful I'll recognize that and enjoy it, but it's not something I seek out or anything. I don't really use the term beautiful when it comes to people either, although there are certain cases where that's the most appropriate word to use.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I find beauty in the human body.


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

I find beauty in a long walk surrounded by trees bursting forth with fall colors.
I find it in a sudden revelation, that ah-ha! moment, when the connection between two different things becomes apparent and everything makes a little more sense.
I find it is the simple kind acts of everyday people, when the light within them shines a little brighter and so brightens the world another degree.

In other words I find beauty in the world around me, within me, and within those around me. (I also love shinny things :kitteh


----------



## Angebear (Jan 17, 2014)

I like to believe I am a particularly sensory INFP. I find a lot of beauty in abstract things and "different" and things people would find ugly. I also find beauty in touch and smell. I like things that are symmetrical and pleasing to the eye. Heck I find it in mostly everything.

But most important I feel beauty in things that I can "feel." As in emotionally feel. Music that is heartfelt, art that is genuine. Home-cooked food that took hard work, something done for love etc


----------



## Arcane (Oct 9, 2014)

With humans, I find alternatives looks very beautiful. Pale skin, dark makeup, a frail appearance is beautiful to me. For personality, intelligence plays a big part. I love people who are self aware, I guess that might go hand and hand with intelligence. 

Beauty for me in nature is a gloomy day. When it rains I feel so peaceful, I love going out in the rain. Florida is always hot, humid, and sunny. I think I find rainy, cloudy days beautiful because it's rare here. When it does rain, it's usually paired by humidity, I like when it's cold outside and raining. Ahh. I also love big cities, I live in a suburban neighborhood so whenever we go into a big city I just stare at the buildings. 

I think my opinion of beauty is a rare one, it seems like most people crave a sunny "happy" atmosphere, a very natural appearance, perhaps mall towns. I like the opposite.


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

I believe that literally anything can be beautiful if you look at it right. Even the most mundane things, like a chair; even "dirty" or "ugly" things like a clump of dirt. Honestly, even ugly things can be beautiful sometimes, if you see them in the right way. For me, though? Often that means looking at the sky randomly and smiling. I also find telephone wires really beautiful, for some reason. (Maybe it's poetry. I think they're poetic.) And birds. And animals. And people. People are basically always beautiful in some way--you just have to figure out how to look at them right. Plus, it's not just an aesthetic thing for me--the way a set of words sounds can be beautiful, or an emotion--especially an emotion, actually--or even a smell.

This is probably the contrarian in me speaking, but I do have some trouble finding beauty in stereotypically beautiful things. Like women wearing a lot of makeup (I honestly don't find that generic and perfectly made-up face that everyone seems to go for attractive), or, I don't know, sunny tropical islands or things like that. It also bugs me sometimes when objects are perfectly parallel or perpendicular to one another, to the point where I'll place my pen diagonally on top of my notebook on purpose. I guess the things that I find most beautiful--whether scenes, people, emotions, or other--are usually the "back alleyways" or hidden gardens of normal society, things that most people would find ugly or normal that I manage to invest with extra meaning.

I had a bit of a hard time explaining this, and it's nowhere near complete, since beauty is a very complicated concept to me and one that I hold close to my heart.


----------

